
“This is the dumbest publishing platform on the web.” - 5960312
https://txt.fyi/
======
codeplea
So it's like pastebin, but without all the ads? And more geared towards
writers? Looks good! I like how simple it is. Sometimes less is more.

------
jim-jim-jim
I can see myself using this quite a bit. Thanks.

------
uptownfunk
Great stuff. Minimal + Functional.

------
da02
It's brilliant. Thanks.

